# HOB Upgrade?



## Dirt Diggler (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a question regarding filter media for my 45 Gal African Cichliid tank but first let me give some back story:

OK, so I was reading up on HOB filters a while ago, when I stumbled on a review that mentioned using the old BIO-3 clam shell cartridges, and a roll of blue/white pond filter media to make your own filter cartridges, as an upgrade to what comes in a HOB filter cartridges (The review was less than kind to Tetra's Whisper 60 Bio-Bags). Me, being the thinker that I am have decided to take it a step further. I have the clam shells, the pink/white pond media, as well as Matrix Carbon, Chemi-Pure Elite, Cobalt Zeolite, and Marineland AC/Ammonia blend. I made "sandwiches" with the filter media in the clam shells, 2 with each product. I also have Matrix, but seeing as Matrix is a Bio-Filter, and not a Chemical Filter, I choose not to include it in the sandwiches (no sense throwing away good Matrix). The Matrix was put into fine mesh bags and added to the HOB filter in the same manner that AquaClear does their filters. I have a Tetra Whisper 60 which fits the clam shells perfectly, and an Aqueon 55/75 which has bigger slots and don't fit quite as nicely (I'll figure that out when the time comes). So far I replaced both filter cartridges in the Tetra with 1 Matrix Carbon Sandwich, and one Marineland Sandwich and stacked the old Bio-bags in the Aqueon as there was plenty of room. I didn't want to lose the bacteria I had in those Tetra cartridges so they will be in the Aqueon for a few weeks. I also added a mesh bag of Matrix, and another mesh bag of Matrix Carbon. This is kind of an experiment at this point as I don't know how the tank will react to this "upgrade", but I will be testing levels daily (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate). I have quite a few fish in there, but they are all juveniles and I have some time before I have to get a larger aquarium, or begin to purge fish.

The question is: Did I do everything correctly? The old filters remained in the system while the new ones were put in place to prevent a mini-cycle. And I'm using what I assume to be good chemical filtration. Does anyone have any advice or insight that might be of assistance in this endeavor?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You moved stufff around safely.I think the complaint with the premade cartridges is that they all have carbon(low grade) in them and even high grade carbon doesn't last as long as most mechanicals can.Most make their own to avoid having carbon in them (that will not last 1 month{even the high grade stuff})and having to chuck good mechanicals due to the danger of their carbon leaching back all it has removed.
As far as carbon goes IMO it is useless.Costly and ineffecient in comparison to simple waterchanges(even for removing meds).The chemi pure elite is a good product but does not need to be used 24/7 unless your source is loaded with phosphates.
IMO all the other chemical material you're using are bunk!
Sea chem purigen,check it out.Good stuff and rechargeable.Ya,you never throw it out(I haven't had to in almost two years.I use 100ml prepacked bags as I feel they are more durable and will hold(have)up to the bleach regeneration.
All the other stuff your using is just a way around water changes ,but not a good one.Do any of them remove hormones.There are all sorts of stuff in your water that only water changes can deal with.
Again IMO every tank should be turned over(100% water change) monthly,Anything less and you're missing your fish at their best and they're not growing as much as they could.
JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## Dirt Diggler (Jun 26, 2013)

I actually have purigen and I know it works well. right now I am mid cycle and Seachem advised me to remove it because it could prolong the cycle. I figured I'd give some other products a chance to see where they stood in comparison.


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a 40 gallon breeder, and use 2 aquaclears on it a 110, and a 70, I use the foam that comes with it.In the 70 I use Chemipure and the foam. In the 110 I use Puregen and foam,and only change water at the rate of 20% once a month. Over the past year my readings were great, ammo 0 trites 0 trates at 5, on api test kit and Only add some Lake Tanganyika buffer and trace elements every water change. I do not recommend this, but it works for me
Also PH stays a constant 8.5


----------



## Dirt Diggler (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, I need to find something to lower the amount of maintenance my wife will have to do when I return to Afghanistan.


----------



## Dirt Diggler (Jun 26, 2013)

rift lake said:


> I have a 40 gallon breeder, and use 2 aquaclears on it a 110, and a 70, I use the foam that comes with it.In the 70 I use Chemipure and the foam. In the 110 I use Puregen and foam,and only change water at the rate of 20% once a month. Over the past year my readings were great, ammo 0 trites 0 trates at 5, on api test kit and Only add some Lake Tanganyika buffer and trace elements every water change. I do not recommend this, but it works for me
> Also PH stays a constant 8.5


How often do you change out the Chemi-Pure? Are you running Elite?


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

Chemipure goes at water change time once a month


----------

